# Period makes my life unbearable



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello to all,I just wanted to ask for advice - how can I make the symptoms of the IBS less when I am in the P?My main problem is that my gut starting to really make noises and the problem of gas.. There is no way I am able to go out when my gut react that way..


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you that you may not have already thought of... when I have my period, I just do everything I do normally except that I usually up the dosage. I need more Imodium/pepto and I have to be extra careful not to forget to take all of my other medications. Forgetting any other time isn't pleasent, but when I'm on my period it can be a nightmare.


----------



## 14225 (Aug 15, 2006)

I take a lot of ibuprofin for cramps. That has a constipating effect. Plan accordingly. The Pill will generally lessen menstrual symptoms. I took it for a while for that purpose.


----------



## 21602 (Feb 11, 2007)

I am feeling your pain. I myself am on my cycle and I feel like I want to die. The bloating and pain starts 4-5 days before my period and will last the entire time of my period which is sometimes 10 days. I have fibroids as well so that is why my periods are longer. The pill definitely did help when I was on it, I developed a blood clot, so I had to discontinue. There is some medication you can get for painful periods and it helps a bit with the pain. Clare


----------

